
Will a Drying Up of Tech Capital Lessen Inequality? - pessimizer
http://cepr.net/blogs/beat-the-press/will-a-drying-up-of-tech-capital-lessen-inequality
======
_delirium
I think it's an interesting question, but I was disappointed that the linked
article didn't really take any steps towards answering it, beyond simply
hypothesizing that it's a possibility.

